# Wall of PATERSON hutches...



## epackage (May 17, 2013)

and gravitating stoppers, ponies and transitionals...

 Trying to get things sorted out and up on shelves so I can decide what to do with all my new stoneware pieces when I get them all over here. The camera I have sucks and the lighting here is horrible but at least they are together instead of sitting in boxes...[]


----------



## iggyworf (May 17, 2013)

Thats an excellent collection of hutches and some others. Nice shelving area by the stairs. I have to start collecting more hutches. They look very cool.


----------



## sandchip (May 17, 2013)

Yeah, what he said!


----------



## Dugout (May 18, 2013)

Nice work Epack.


----------



## botlguy (May 18, 2013)

Good looking display Jim. One of the other Jims


----------



## buzzkutt033 (May 19, 2013)

uh oh....  running a bit low on shelf space are we??

 looking good Jim !!  keep on truckin' .....


 jim


----------



## groundsloth (May 27, 2013)

Are all of those from Patterson, or from other areas as well?


----------



## epackage (May 27, 2013)

Everything is from Paterson...[]


----------



## lblackvelvet (May 27, 2013)

Very nice bottles Jim, I like the way someone used wasted space for shelving. Gives me ideas......


----------



## toms sc (May 28, 2013)

very nice display.kool


----------



## JustGlass (May 29, 2013)

Nice hutch collection there. When I started collecting bottles the first five I found, three where hutches. Two from NY and one from Jersey. Great bottles.


----------



## ScottBSA (May 29, 2013)

That is a very nice picture of your Patterson bottles.  Great use of space for a display.  

 Scott


----------



## tftfan (May 29, 2013)

SWEET MARY-LOU ! [] Looks like HUTCH HEAVEN. Nice !


----------



## epackage (May 30, 2013)

Thanks, we have a bottle show sunday so I hope to add a few more, I know Charlie has a special one for me and that has me psyched!


----------



## Penn Digger (Jun 2, 2013)

Good luck at the show.

 PD


----------



## epackage (Jun 2, 2013)

Thanks Tom...[]


----------

